# VAN NORMAN #12 $280. Eastern conn.



## Silverbullet (Mar 16, 2018)

In a basement but will disassemble and have ready .
List#6524947463
This I wish I could go get for me.


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2018)

Where’s conn


----------



## chips&more (Mar 16, 2018)

Thank you Silverbullet, I always appreciate your bird-dogging!...Dave


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 16, 2018)

Where's Calif.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Mar 16, 2018)

On the way to paradise.


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2018)

I’m 20 miles away from paradise, it ain’t that great anymore


----------



## chips&more (Mar 16, 2018)

dlane said:


> I’m 20 miles away from paradise, it ain’t that great anymore


Yeah, the “free”-“ways” are now “parking”-“lots”…LOL. Hard to get around for even 20 miles.


----------



## dlane (Mar 16, 2018)

I stay off the road when there parking lots


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## BIGPAULY (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm local and scooped up this beauty queen.  It's basket case but I'm up for the challenge.  Serial number is 5016-12 which J. Kasunich dated around 1937.  The column is 2 pieces screwed together.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 27, 2018)

BIGPAULY said:


> I'm local and scooped up this beauty queen.  It's basket case but I'm up for the challenge.  Serial number is 5016-12 which J. Kasunich dated around 1937.  The column is 2 pieces screwed together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck on the rebuild.


----------



## michael.kitko (Apr 4, 2018)

Basket case? Come on, it wasn't that bad, but like I said, good luck and please do more with it than I did.


----------

